# Google  PageRank



## liquidbeats (8. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab die eine Frage bezüglich Google  PageRank

wie errechnet der sich die werte?
Auf dem Bild ist gut sehen das der Google  PageRank 3 Beträgt Gestern waren es noch 2.
Und warum  ist Trotz der maßen an keywords Die Seite bei Google kaum auffindbar.

Wenn mal jemand Liquidbeats bei Google eingibt wird der Jenige haufenweise Beiträge bei Tutorials.de von mir sehen die ich  abgegeben habe, Jedoch nicht die Seite Liquidbeats.de
Versucht mal Music downloads community Promo Promotion etc. pp dort findet er Haufen weise andere sachen ( hab  selbst bis zu letzten seite alle durch und liquidbeats war unauffinbar sofern man liquidbeats als suchbegriff nicht angegeben hatte).

Wie kann ich denn jetzt Beispielsweise die Seite gut Promoten und was gemau macht dieser Google  PageRank ?


Danke im voraus.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Matonor (8. April 2004)

google t auf keywords und scannt nur inhalt und verlinkung. beipiel. ein link von einer seite mit pagerank 5 auf deine seite, verhilft deiner seite zu nem pagerank von 4. also die beste promotion is seiten zu finden, die bei google hoch gelistet sind und einen link auf deine seite setzten. noch besser is wenn du in nem großen online katalog wie yahoo stehst, das gibt viele punkte bei google.


----------



## liquidbeats (8. April 2004)

WOW cool danke  .. werde das mal Probieren =)
Vielen dank

Gruß Andy


----------



## liquidbeats (8. April 2004)

sry  
muss mich nochmal zu wort melden.
wo finde ich bei  Yahoo den online katalog ?
Gegoogelt und  yahoot   aber ohne großartige bzw, keine ergebnisse  .. 

Schlecht gesucht oder nennt es sich anders ?
keine Ahnung. Bitte um Hilfe

Gruß Andy


----------



## Matonor (8. April 2004)

"Ihre Website ist noch nicht in Yahoo!? Schneller geht's mit Yahoo! Express"

steht unter den ganzen kategorien. yahoo express kostet allerdings.


oder ganz unten, gibts n link, der hierher führt:

http://de.docs.yahoo.com/info/yexpress/splash.html


----------



## liquidbeats (8. April 2004)

Cool Danke =)

Gruß Andy


----------



## smarti (12. April 2004)

Noch besser ist es sich bei mehreren Suchmaschinen einzutragen, das sollte aber in Handarbeit passieren.

http://www.fuxsoft.de/homepage/suchmaschinen.htm

Gruß
smarti


----------



## Steppenkojote (7. Oktober 2004)

Noch mehr und vor allem weiterführende Informationen zum Thema SEO gibt´s hier:

http://www.suchmaschinentricks.de 

  Gruß - Jörg


----------



## liquidbeats (7. Oktober 2004)

Steppenkojote hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch mehr und vor allem weiterführende Informationen zum Thema SEO gibt´s hier:
> 
> http://www.suchmaschinentricks.de
> 
> Gruß - Jörg


 Vielen Dank


----------

